# What do you wear to the barn?



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

when i go in the morning i wear my tenna shoes, and P.Js  lol.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Same thing I wear everyplace, jeans, plaid shirt, and boots.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I just wear my paddock boots and jeans. So I'm no help at all, ha ha.
You could always buy some muck boots or something for just doing stalls and hanging out.
As for pants, whatever is comfortable for you should work. 
:]


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When I was a working student at a Fox Hunting/Eventing barn for 2 years - depending on weather...

I did allot of stall mucking, water bucket cleaning, turning horses in and turning horses out - depending on weather.

Summer: Knee high shorts, tank top, Joules Rubber Boots
Winter : Sweat Pants, Bibbed Winter Pants, Turtle Neck, Vest, Toque

If I rode before I cleaned stalls, I would wear my riding tights, and my Joules Rubber Boots.

You know - I wear allot of tights, and if you don't want to use your expensive riding pants, you can always go to Walmart and buy the tights they have, that you see so many tweens and teens wearing now-a-day *fashion recycles, I wore those in the 80's*

Better known as exercise stretch pants - I have TONS of these that I use for summer riding. Cheap, do a great job for schooling in, and you don't have to worry about ruining them when mucking stalls. 

Rubber Boots. Can never go wrong with Rubber Boots


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

For mucking, I wear rubber boots and jeans, but if I wasn't going to wear jeans I'd wear track pants, or cargo pants/shorts. A t-shirt, with a sweater, jacket, and vest in the winter. The rubber boots for sure though!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I actually love wearing jeans around the barn. Usually with a t-shirt and sweater or hoodie (if needed). Track pants or "comfy" pants are great too.


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Everything.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your help. 


Do you get hot wearing rubber boots in the summer?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

A great trick, is go into the washbay and hose cold water into them


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Um, maybe not INTO them. That defeats the purpose of them being waterproof. Haha. But over the toes feels so good. I do the same in winter, just with hot water.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah - but Gum Boots serve more than just 1 purpose *not only being water proof*

In the summer, when I mucked stalls - it does get hot. I would be in my shorts, tank top and gum boots with no socs on. 

The gum boots kept my feet from getting horse poopy and wee wee on me, and prevented me from mucking up good shoes.

Gum Boots are very easy to clean off when you are done as well.

And yes, they made great foot pools in those hot summer days to keep my feet cool. Hose cold water into them, just below your ankles, maybe less.

Keeps your feet cool, cools you off while you muck stalls. Turn horses in and out, clean and fill water buckets. 

Keeps good shoes from being destroyed, easy to clean off.

The great thing about my Joules, is that when I use them in the winter, they came with fuzzy liners to keep your feet warm.


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha, I'm not one for having sloshy feet. But I suppose its a great idea for those who don't mind. 
Either way, rubber boots rock.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

NyHorseGal said:


> When you are not riding,what do you wear to the barn? Like..when your cleaning stalls,grooming,feeding... you don't want to get your riding pants dirty..


I wear clothing. :lol:


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Joshie said:


> I wear clothing. :lol:


I have seen girls wear bikinis, so this is a good answer. :shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Whipple said:


> I have seen girls wear bikinis, so this is a good answer. :shock:


Swimsuits are for swimming and sleep wear is for sleeping!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, it's a good thing to know you wear clothing - because I've been going around thinking you were running around the barn nekkid.


----------



## LoveSpirit (May 22, 2009)

I bought some old boots on ebay and that's what I wear to clean the stall when I just put him out for a while and I do the hard work. I also wear them when I am training him on groundwork like walking through puddles, since he won't do it unless I do it!!! the barn isn't a fashion place, whether I'm riding or not I'm wearing boots and a t-shirt or something like it. Of course I'm old school... raised with horses and my mom made me wear the clothes and shoes I was ready to throw out!!!  good luck just be comfortable


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I actually own a pair of old running shoes I only wear at the barn and whatever I'm wearing that day to go with them. I've gone in my work clothes and I've gone in jeans.

I find if you work around horses, jeans work well because they are strong sturdy pants to work in when around horses.


----------



## kko (Apr 20, 2009)

i just wear some clothes that im not afraid to get dirty or stained or anything. like a t shirt, jeans/comfy pants, gym shoes, most of the clothing is old. i also where those clothes when im doing yard work or cleaning the house.

just toss on some old clothes that you arent scared of getting dirty.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not much help either, I wear the same whether I ride or not; long sleeves, jeans, and boots. Although I have ridden bareback in shorts and tennis shoes when it was really hot.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> Well, it's a good thing to know you wear clothing - because I've been going around thinking you were running around the barn nekkid.


We don't need to give anyone a heart attack!


----------



## Shoopers (Aug 6, 2012)

A good thing to wear instead of jeans which looks like them but feel like sweatpants are jeggings. I wear that, a T-shirt or polo and muck boots.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> A great trick, is go into the washbay and hose cold water into them


I do that all the time! Water gets in them anyway when I'm bathing my horses anyway! lol


----------



## starfia (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a few pairs of jogging bottoms and a pair of Wellington boots I wear to the yard  I also have loads of just basic t-shirts and vest shirts that I wear under a hoodie.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I generally clean stalls in a t-shirt, shorts and flipflops. The horses are in turnout during the day so there's none around to step on my feet.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

If I'm JUST going to do chores, I'll wear jeans, sneakers or my regular paddock boots, and t-shirt. If I'm going to ride as well, it's breeches, paddock boots, half chaps, and a t-shirt. I might wear gloves if I remembered them.

My cousin wears these tights- not riding pants, kind of like leggings but comfier, and muck boots.


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Jul 3, 2012)

I think my riding instructor hates me because of what I wear. I just wear jeans and a t-shirt, and my western boots.. But this barn is strictly dressage/jumping. Everyone wears breeches and tall boots or half chaps.

And this one pair of jeans I always accidentally wear turn my practice saddle blue every time I ride.. Heh.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

This thread is old...haha. I'll still reply anyway. 

In the summer I wear shorts, a tank top, t-shirt, or a muscle shirt, and either flip fops or my boots to clean stalls AND ride in. (No flip flops for riding, boots, obviously) 

In the winter: Jeans, t-shirt, sweatshirt. I usually have more layers when I start stalls, but by the time I'm done I'm down to either just one sweatshirt or a t-shirt. Then I put the layers back on to ride. lol. 

Emily


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I wear jeans, and whatever shirt with a barn jacket if cool, winter my heavy canvas coat. 

In the morning, my neighbors have seen me in all my different pajama pants and tank tops, sometimes covered in my father's rain slicker that reaches my knees and bright blue, topped off with my rubber boots or cowboy boots. 

I look good.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

Seeing as my barn is I my backyard, whatever i want


----------

